# Help we where... robbed.... Now what?!?!



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

I came home yesterday after picking my kids up from school to find my front door open. After going in side the front door I seen my TV ripped from the entertainment center. Couch cushions on the floor..... I stood there ..... The first thing was why would my hubby move the TV like that?!?! Then the kids came running down yelling "Someone trashed everyones rooms!!!" What?!?! Then it hit me like a freight train the wind just knoked out of me. *Oh noooooo we have been robbed!!! *

I took the kids to my immediately my neighbors across the street. Then called my husband and checked the dogs. Circe and Otto where in there crates in their "Dog Room" they where ok. Their room is the front bedroom of the house. I check the house and know one was there.... I called the police and they came..... (1 hr after I called )I filled out a report with my husband. I took pics and listed all thing that where missing from our home. The ran sacked the whole house every door, every drawer was opened and dummped. Our room the kids rooms...

Thank God all the items they took can be replaced. DH replaced all the locks on the doors. We have home owners insurance I will be calling them this AM. I didn't sleep at all last night either did DH.... We all feel so violated. I need an alarm system! Any suggestions??? I just want to cry.... I'm in shock.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Wow. How scary. I'm so sorry that happened to you and so glad that everyone is safe.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Oh my God Danielle I am so sorry to hear that. :hugs: So glad that all they got was just stuff and they didn't hurt the dogs. I don't know anything about alarm systems, just wanted to share my sympathy.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Danielle!! I feel so awful for you and your family. I was telling DH what happened when I got home. Please re-consider moving back to FM, soon!! 

We have an alarm system, one of the big ones- can't remember the name of it. 

I am glad everybody is okay, yes everything that was stolen is replaceable, thank goodness for insurance.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I am so sorry that this happened to you. 

Thank goodness that you and your family were not home when this happened, things could have been alot worse and thank goodness your dogs were safe and unharmed.

I would feel violated too, to be honest I probably wouldn't be able to live in that house anymore just because I am paranoid.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I am so sorry. This has got to be everyones' worst nightmare.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I have alarms on my windows, they go off when they are touched or opened, they are pretty loud. 

Doberman Security Products - Home Alarms and Security Products

This is the one that I have on all of my windows
http://www.dobermanproducts.com/products/se_0101c.html


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Emoore said:


> Oh my God Danielle I am so sorry to hear that. :hugs: So glad that all they got was just stuff and they didn't hurt the dogs. I don't know anything about alarm systems, just wanted to share my sympathy.


Thank you for that . Yes the dogs are ok. I'm so thankful they are ok.... I just can't believe this happend.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Oh my gosh Danielle, how scary and awful! I'm glad everyone is ok!

I use to have ADT, thankfully in 10 years never had a issue. I dropped it 2 yrs ago since I telecommute and have 5 gsd's.

I dated a cop at one time and was told it doesn't matter how nice of a neighborhood you live in, everyone should have one.

Thieves burn me up, I don't get the mentality of just taking what you want from others. You might want to invest in some security cameras as well...outdoor and indoor. I recall a story on the news a couple of years ago where someone had cameras inside or maybe it was a webcam...and they watched the robbers enter their home.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

Very sorry to hear this. Do you have to crate the dogs when you aren't home? Many people won't dare to enter a home when a GSD is staring at them out of the front window. (Please crate users don't jump on my back for suggesting this-just asking if it is possible because it would be a strong deterrent.)


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Thank You for all the nice replies. Ya'll are lifting my sprits. 
FM Joise is a must.... for now I need alarm system.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

No, you have to move out by me. The biggest thing we get around here is "drunk and disorderly" or "urinating in public" and you'd be 5 miles from the off-leash hiking park!


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm so sorry you were robbed. My house was robbed when I was a kid. I know how you feel like you were violated. Can you leave the dogs out of their crates? I don't leave Wolfie in his crate anymore when we leave the house. I agree with Germansheperdlova, a thief will not want to enter a home if they have to deal with a German Shepherd or any dog. It's too time consuming and they would rather move on to a different house.


----------



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

Oh my stomach is just turning for you, what an awful feeling!!!


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Germanshepherdlova said:


> Very sorry to hear this. Do you have to crate the dogs when you aren't home? Many people won't dare to enter a home when a GSD is staring at them out of the front window. (Please crate users don't jump on my back for suggesting this-just asking if it is possible because it would be a strong deterrent.)


I left Otto out of his crate today. My dogs are always out unless I'm not home. I keep them in their crates for peace of mind. Circe I crated her I will have to start testing her out of her crate. Emily, I love Princeton but its far out... Maybe weekend vaction home. Hiking sounds nice right now.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

I am so sorry Danielle. I hope you get the issue resolved asap. 
I completely understand what you mean. I would never forgive myself if my dogs were out and were hurt by someone breaking in. I can always replace stuff. My heart would be forever broken if my pups were hurt.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

qbchottu said:


> I am so sorry Danielle. I hope you get the issue resolved asap.
> I completely understand what you mean. I would never forgive myself if my dogs were out and were hurt by someone breaking in. I can always replace stuff. My heart would be forever broken if my pups were hurt.


I do think about what if they did hurt them if they were out of their crates. Shot, Stabbed or struck.... I just would be heart broken. "What if?" just keeps runinng through my head.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Ugh...I have chills at the thought. I am so glad your pups and family are ok.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Very scary. So glad you, your kids and the dogs are ok.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

DanielleOttoMom said:


> I do think about what if they did hurt them if they were out of their crates. Shot, Stabbed or struck.... I just would be heart broken. "What if?" just keeps runinng through my head.



I am so sorry to hear about the robbery. I am like you and have very mixed feelings about leaving my dog out of his crate. He is a very hard barker and is becoming very intimidating looking but he still couldn't stop a bullet. I think the chances of someone making a decision to break in despite him barking on the other side of the door and at the window are low..., however, it am not sure I really want to take the chance. I am also afraid of him being stolen so I never leave him loose in the yard when we are not home. (that and my neighbor has a pit bull that jumps our fence).


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

Danielle:

As others have said, thank God that the dogs were left alone. Many years ago when I had just graduated from college and lived in an apartment, I also came home to find my front door open. The apartment was ransacked and, like your situation, my pet (a Siamese cat) was still inside. All of my electronics were gone and they found the one piece of gold that I owned -a locket from my great grandmother in Ireland. I still remember that sense of violation and devastation as I tried to deal with the entire event. My apartment manager changed the locks and I put little "screamer" alarm buttons on the door and windows as that was all that I could do in an apartment. 

I am glad that you and your family are safe and that what is precious to you remained safe.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

They took all of my jewelry and all of our electronics (my sons big xmas gift).  I had things in there that were passed down to my from great-great-great grandmother from Alaska. Also other family heirlooms are all gone. I'm looking into ADT now.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

So glad that everyone is safe, I hope that somehow most of your items will be returned. We have an alarm system it has changed hands many times it is currently monitored by ADT. Another plus about the alarm system is the smoke alarm, it is monitored also and if you are away from home and it would go off the fire dept. is notified to respond. It gives you some peace of mind when you are away.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

Sorry Danielle!!! the feeling of being violated will pass soon. I've been in your shoes multiple times...


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

How horrible to come home to that scene!

I'm thinking about all the stuff I own, and the only thing that I would really care about is the dogs. I'm glad yours were okay. 

Hmm, I think the most expensive thing I own is my $700 sofa covered in dog hair. I think thieves would be disappointed if they broke into my house.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

1sttimeforgsd said:


> So glad that everyone is safe, I hope that somehow most of your items will be returned. We have an alarm system it has changed hands many times it is currently monitored by ADT. Another plus about the alarm system is the smoke alarm, it is monitored also and if you are away from home and it would go off the fire dept. is notified to respond. It gives you some peace of mind when you are away.


Smoke alarm is a plus!! More peace of mind.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

BlackPuppy said:


> How horrible to come home to that scene!
> 
> I'm thinking about all the stuff I own, and the only thing that I would really care about is the dogs. I'm glad yours were okay.
> 
> Hmm, I think the most expensive thing I own is my $700 sofa covered in dog hair. I think thieves would be disappointed if they broke into my house.


The thing that bothers me is that my kids (7 & 8 years old) had to see the house that way. 

Sofa thing is funny.  I bet my Otto is laying all over my sofa right now. LOL....


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear this happened to you...it's such a violation. 

Most home burglaries happen when no one is home during the day...these people while criminals don't want to come in contact with the homeowner they just want your "stuff".

But you never know what they had in mind if someone was home. I'm glad no one in your family was injured and the dogs were secure in their crates and unharmed as well...I would not want to lose my dog over a stolen tv


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

DanielleOttoMom said:


> They took all of my jewelry and all of our electronics (my sons big xmas gift).  I had things in there that were passed down to my from great-great-great grandmother from Alaska. Also other family heirlooms are all gone. I'm looking into ADT now.


The family items are the hardest hit. As a kid our home was robbed,took family jewelry that the money from the insurance couldnt make up for the tradition and history it meant. Your right its a scary thing for kids to see. My parents had us help w/ following the police suggestions,kind of involved us.It helped. The alarm system sounds like a good idea.Once again glad you and the your children both human and furry are ok. As for dogs deterring I thought we had an intruder once and aI had just heard of a pet who was harmed in a robbery so I locked Daisy and Lucky upstairs while I w/ a hammer explored the dark basement.At 5ft Im a real derrent!(LOL) Once again glad your physically safe and didnt interupt them.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Want to go to the gun range?


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

I'm so sorry this happened... so glad no one was hurt. Stuff is replaceable, but it's the feeling of being violated and the fear that comes with it that is the worst.  Hope they catch the creeps!!


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Danielle talk to them (ADT) about wireless, the old wireline system allows the phone line to be cut and while the alarm will go off the call doesn't go to the monitor.

You need to get a permit (around $50 from the police), ADT should inform you of everything you need to do. They will deal (when I cancelled offered to drop the price in half). Have them throw in a glass breaker alarm as well.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Freestep said:


> I'm so sorry this happened... so glad no one was hurt. Stuff is replaceable, but it's the feeling of being violated and the fear that comes with it that is the worst.  Hope they catch the creeps!!


I called my insurance company. Check. I have talked with an alarm company called home sheild. I'm going to call a few more after work at 2:00PM. Yes the feeling of being violated is overwhelming. I think I need to get my CHL. Let's go to the gun range Emily.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

DanielleOttoMom said:


> Yes the feeling of being violated is overwhelming. I think I need to get my CHL. Let's go to the gun range Emily.


 Call me and we'll set something up. When you feel like your safety has been violated, there's nothing for getting rid of those shaky, weak, vulnerable feelings like shooting several boxes of large-bore ammunition at helpless little paper targets.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

So very sorry this happened to you.. 

Sounds like you have everything in order... maybe a few more GSD's?  Sorry, just trying to make you smile.


----------



## TankGrrl66 (Jun 29, 2010)

I am so sorry this happened to you. How awful! 

I read that your heirlooms are missing. 

CHECK LOCAL PAWN SHOPS and similar places. Jewelry stores. Go to every single one you can find and tell them about the theft. Show pics of the pieces or anyone wearing them if you can. 

All pawn shops have cameras. If you spot on describe every last piece, hopefully the thieves were dumb enough to sell it all at one place. Now there is a pic of the thief! 

That could very well catch them.

The police won't do anything to get your stuff back unless they get CSI to come out.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

I was wondering why the CSI team didn't show up when I called. 

Two GSD is enuff for me.... I'm at work just watching the clock tick away slowly. I just want to get home and check on Otto and Circe. So worried. I have being checking on craigslist with no luck in the whole DFW area. I think I will stop by a few pawn stores in the area later on today. 

Ok Emily I can't wait to shoot some targets with you. I have a Red Rider BB gun I will bring that. LOL.....


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

DanielleOttoMom said:


> Ok Emily I can't wait to shoot some targets with you. I have a Red Rider BB gun I will bring that. LOL.....


No need. I have some you can choose from. :laugh:


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

We were burglarized in Japan. I know who did it, but the base did NOTHING to help me. The Japanese police were still on the case when we were transferred two years later. I never got any of my stuff back, but I do know who was wearing all my jewelry. No home alarm, no dog....NEVER AGAIN! I also discovered how horribly underinsured we were. A hard lesson learned and a bitter pill to swallow.

We've either had an alarm OR a large dog since then. Truthfully, I don't know which is a bigger deterent. I do love the look on solicitor's faces when Scarlett goes up to the window and barks. Yep, I'm pretty sure she'd keep anyone out of my house while I am at work. We have had break-ins in our neighborhood and the people DID have TWO dogs...little Bichon's....not exactly scary dogs. They are noisy...ALL THE TIME so no one pays them any attention. 

Get a home alarm system. You will eventually feel safe in your home and just the anger will linger if you let it. I don't recommend that you do. Some day, one of those losers will encounter someone like that young woman in Oklahoma...you can count on it.


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

Danielle, I am so sorry to hear you have been robbed. That is horrible. I pray these people will be found out and brought to justice. I am so glad nobody was harmed. Gosh, don't know what to say...this really sucks.


----------



## Josh's mom (Oct 30, 2010)

So sorry to hear this happened to you, it's happened twice to me. 

The first time was the worst, the guy went around hanging my bras and panties on the handles of doors and such so I felt violated but also scared of some perv coming back to attack me. 

Later I moved back in with my parents so I could go back to school, then their house was robbed by some junkies that were high, they ignored the huge plate glass windows in front of the house and battered down the front door, separating the door frame from the wall, then they took some jewelry and a jar of pennies, they left over $3000 my mom was going to put in her retirement account.

Now I have a cop for a husband, a cop car out front and a GSD with a big boy bark, not many people bother us.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Well I made it home!! The dogs are ok and Otto and Circe we barking when I opened the door. Otto stopped when I opened the door looked at me smiling and wagging his tail. Thank you everyones kind thoughts an well wishes. Everyones stories help too making me feel so alone.


----------



## ladyfreckles (Nov 10, 2011)

That is so terrifying, I'm so sorry!

In one of the older neighborhoods in our area these robbers went door to door posing as security system salesmen. They would ask people if they had home security systems, then later on they'd come back when people weren't home and break in the back door of all the people who said "no". 

Very scary stuff. 

Around here a lot of people have security. The one I most often see is ADT. My friends have it and are very happy with it, and Pat's work highly recommends it (he works for microsoft). It's about $30 a month, give or take. They offer pet friendly motion detectors that will go off unless you enter in a security code. There is also a center that monitors for alerts 24/7 and will call the police for you if you are not home and it goes off. 

We're actually considering getting a security system as well, because we have about $10,000+ worth of electronics in this house and there's no way I'm leaving them without protection.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Can't add any to the helpful suggestions you've already gotten, but wanted to extend my sympathies. That really, really sucks. How are your kids handling it? And are your dogs acting okay?


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Good_Karma said:


> Can't add any to the helpful suggestions you've already gotten, but wanted to extend my sympathies. That really, really sucks. How are your kids handling it? And are your dogs acting okay?


Same here. Thankfully the pups are ok. Alarms are fine but I would really concintrate on locks and making sure your home is locked up as good as it can be. 

I'm so sorry for what you are going through. This is awful to say, but better warned than not...I believe I heard something about a home is really likely to be broken into a second time a few weeks after the first because people tend to replace things and the crooks come back for the new stuff. 

Good luck,


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Good_Karma said:


> Can't add any to the helpful suggestions you've already gotten, but wanted to extend my sympathies. That really, really sucks. How are your kids handling it? And are your dogs acting okay?


Thanks for asking. 
The kids are handling it ok. My daughter this morning asked if I was scared. ( I knew why she ask.) I asked scared of what baby? She replied scared that someone broken in our house and took all our stuff? (She is 8 years old and has the prettiest big blue eyes.) I said, Oh honey no. Daddy is here and so are the dogs. We are going to get an alarm system put in too. We have new locks on the doors and the police are down the street. We are here and we would not never let any thing happen to you or your brother. We will get our things replaced soon. She smiled gave me a hug and said ok then turned and skipped down the hall. My son is mad they took his new Christmas present. Other than that they are in good spirits. 

Otto and Circe are normal... hanging out and be their normal selves. :wub:
I take Circe to our normal training session for PSA Thursday. So I guess I see more if her nerves where shaken then.


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

I have an ADT alarm system and I am pleased. I have been a cop for 35 years in this area and cannot ever remember making a false alarm call on this system. It works off of satelite so cutting phone lines makes no difference. Get glass breakage inside too. It works
Now, to make you all feel better as well. Go to Lowe's or Home Depot. In the security system area they have various little battery operated sensors that fit on your doors as well as door stops. On top of the alarm system, you can put these on your entry doors and the second the magnetic bond is broken, there is one heck of an alarm. You can demonstrate this to the kids and I think they will feel better while sleeping. The ADT system does have a several second delay. These do not. And they are LOUD. 
Homeowners insurance will give you a pecentage off of your homeowners with ADT as well. You will get stickers for the windows and a sign for your yard. Crooks generally go somewhere without that. 
Also if you have high speed internet,you can get the ADT camera on the entry doors and monitor your home via computer at work or on your phone. pretty neat


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

Oh, I also have a rather large sable GSD loose in the house whose attitude is rather surly... I believe in layering security...................


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

sorry this happened to you. could it have been someone that
knows your dogs are crated???


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

doggiedad said:


> sorry this happened to you. could it have been someone that
> knows your dogs are crated???


Doggiedad, that's kind of what I was thinking. Someone who knew you got a new game system for Christmas and knew your dogs were kept in crates?


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

So sorry to hear this happened to you. 

When I am away from home (at work, running errands, etc) my dogs are in a chain link kennel outside and it is locked with a padlock. If anyone wanted to rob me, so be it, but I know the dogs will likely be safe. On the other hand, anyone wanting to attempt a home invasion would fail. My house is old, only one door in and out, and the door faces away from the road. Once they come through the gate, all bets are off-one never knows when I am up (I don't always turn on the lights) and when the dogs are out. Once in my house, invaders would be lucky to get back out the door to the gate. My two would 'school' them bad boys.



> I believe in layering security


 Love It!!


----------



## GregK (Sep 4, 2006)

I'm sorry this happened. How did they get into the house?


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I am very sorry this happened to you. I am glad to hear no one was hurt!! Such a scary thing to hear about.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

wow i'm sorry to hear you have to deal with this experience. Thankfully nobody was hurt. We had someone break into our home while my daughter and I were home one night. My husband was gone at training. About midnight the dogs started growling. I didnt pay it any attention until Zena chimed in. Riley alerted to spiders in the walls given the chance. The way the house was set up, they had an add on for the backdoor area which didnt have a hall light or a back porch light. Someone was messing with my front door but the back door was what slammed open. I KNEW it had been locked and there was some pretty serious force to destroy the door frame like they did. Zena was after them so fast when they reached the kitchen. I was on the phone with the cops, holding my baseball bat for all i was worth guarding my daughters room. Zena NEVER left the house. By the time the cops showed up, I was a little calmer but not about to answer the door without Zena right there with me. I was 20 when this happened. My daughter was barely 6 months old. Horrifying experience and I hate to think about what might have happened if Zena hadnt been around and stepped up the way she did. 

I sympathize greatly with you and your family. Being violated like that is one of the worst feelings in the world. I agree with Renee about getting some sensor alarms from home depot or lowes. I've been planning to get a few more to put around house at windows and doors. I just have to remember to turn them off before i open a window or something lol. 

You guys are in my prayers.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm glad your kids are taking it okay, and that your dogs weren't traumatized. There is another member on here who was robbed in a similar way (her dog was crated) and the dog suffered a lot of fear from the incident.


----------



## jetscarbie (Feb 29, 2008)

I'm glad everybody is okay. How scary.

We have ADT. I guess we've had it for about 8 years. Our is just a basic system...I think they have some fancier models now. It works good.
Also, you can tell the guy that installs your system that you want a backup code. It's a code that's different from what activates or deactivates....it's a code that if somebody had you hostage or whatever and they told you to turn off your alarm....you enter this code. It turns off the alarm but ADT immediately alerts the police.

The only negative...my hubby has one of the sensor's out in his shed. If it gets extremely cold, it will make the sensor go off. So he has to keep a heater on out there sometimes.


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

Emoore said:


> Doggiedad, that's kind of what I was thinking. Someone who knew you got a new game system for Christmas and knew your dogs were kept in crates?


It is highly possible that this is someone they know. If the dogs were crated in a closed room however,no threat. depends. The other thing that folks need to watch is putting boxes out for the trash like TV ,computer etc expensive stuff. Crooks watch for that and know where to go


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

ladylaw203 said:


> It is highly possible that this is someone they know. If the dogs were crated in a closed room however,no threat. depends. The other thing that folks need to watch is putting boxes out for the trash like TV ,computer etc expensive stuff. Crooks watch for that and know where to go


My husband and I always cringe when we see big screen tv boxes, computer boxes in the trash at the end of peoples driveways...always bad after Christmas. Last Thanksgiving we called our neighbor and told them to take the tv box out of the trash & we would burn in our fire pit for them.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

ladylaw203 said:


> It is highly possible that this is someone they know. If the dogs were crated in a closed room however,no threat. depends. The other thing that folks need to watch is putting boxes out for the trash like TV ,computer etc expensive stuff. Crooks watch for that and know where to go


LadyLaw, do you usually recommend a security system even for someone who has multiple GSD's loose in the house? If so, what's the added advantage? I never felt the need for a security system because the guys in my avatar have the run of the house.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

I put out four trash cans of trash after X-mas and other items where in bags beside the cans. We kept the Xbox, box it came in and we still have it. As for the TV's we bought those 1 and 2 years ago. So they aren't new..... We had 5 Christmas this years so we had more trash and anyone on our street. Also about half the people on our street leave their doors open with their screen/glass doors closed. So people can see into others house. No else had a break in on our street. I have a ASPCA sticker on the door that says.. "In Case of Fire Please Remove Pets" I put two GSD Circe and Otto. I guess most people don't know what a "GSD" is...... Otto is going to stay out of his crate from now on.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Wow, I'm so sorry to hear this happened to you. At least you can see the bright side, that they are just things and all your loved ones are fine.
I leave one of our GSDs loose when we go out, and then one loose in the yard. Everyone else is crated. It did take some time to get to the point I felt comfortable doing that, but haven't had an issue with it, knock wood.


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

Emoore said:


> LadyLaw, do you usually recommend a security system even for someone who has multiple GSD's loose in the house? If so, what's the added advantage? I never felt the need for a security system because the guys in my avatar have the run of the house.


I sure do. I have a 110lb moose Czech GSD in the house and I have ADT. Smoke alarm on the system too. There are wackos out there that might not even notice a dog barking. Also remember, the average dog will bark but not fully engage someone. Most folks will go somewhere else and not have to deal with the dog but there are those others..........


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

Well, the next question is are your kids old enough to have friends that might be responsible? Happened to a dear friend of mine. Dogs crated and they entered their home while they were inside and asleep. Crooks went straight to what they wanted because they were friends of her son  knew the dogs were crated.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

ladylaw203 said:


> Well, the next question is are your kids old enough to have friends that might be responsible? Happened to a dear friend of mine. Dogs crated and they entered their home while they were inside and asleep. Crooks went straight to what they wanted because they were friends of her son  knew the dogs were crated.


I believe Danielle's oldest is 8.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

I'm only 26 years old my husband is 31 and then our kids are 7 & 8 years old. My son has one best friend he comes over with his parents all the time. They live on the street behind us. All of our friends are close friends people we have grown up with or family. We don't have new people over. I still wonder though.... Could it be someone we know??


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

These stinking crooks like to watch & are very observant and can get our rountines down pretty quickly...they are opportunist. It doesn't matter what kind of neighborhod you live in all are hit with burglaries.

This thread had made me look at our home and how it's secured.


----------



## ladyfreckles (Nov 10, 2011)

ladylaw203 said:


> I sure do. I have a 110lb moose Czech GSD in the house and I have ADT. Smoke alarm on the system too. There are wackos out there that might not even notice a dog barking. Also remember, the average dog will bark but not fully engage someone. Most folks will go somewhere else and not have to deal with the dog but there are those others..........


I agree, and God forbid the burglar is a nutjob who is willing to do physical harm. I've seen way too man news articles involving break-ins where, if the dog does try to protect the property, a burglar will harm it. I've read at least one article where a dog was _killed_. If the burglar, God forbid once again, is armed, your dog might not stand a chance without your direction. 

It's always better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Courtney said:


> These stinking crooks like to watch & are very observant and can get our rountines down pretty quickly...they are opportunist. It doesn't matter what kind of neighborhod you live in all are hit with burglaries.
> 
> This thread had made me look at our home and how it's secured.


I'm glad it has. This whole experience is violating and scary. My anxiety is through the roof about the dogs being home alone. I know my kids are ok bc they are at school. I drop them off and pick them up every day. We are still looking into alarm systems. I need a camera so I can watch my house inside. Smoke detector moniter system would also be a plus. Looking for a german shepherd on duty sign or some thing of that nature.


----------



## GregK (Sep 4, 2006)

DanielleOttoMom said:


> I still wonder though.... Could it be someone we know??


How did the burglers get into your house...or do you not want to say?


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

I just wanted to add my condolences. What a crappy and scary thing.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

They punched the lock in... then kicked the rest of the door in, it broke the door frame. The police said that this method is commonly used on homes and cars.


----------



## GregK (Sep 4, 2006)

Was it a dead bolt?


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Top was a dead bolt... the bottom was regular lock.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I was wondering the samething. We have dead bolts and anti kick plates installed.


----------



## GregK (Sep 4, 2006)

Man, they really wanted in!!!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I really like this one Google Image Result for http://i.ebayimg.com/t/GERMAN-SHEPHERD-DOG-ALUMINUM-SIGN-WARNING-2496HGS2-/02/!BrVi22!B2k~$(KGrHqYH-CgEvDpM-RGrBLzOJRVoI!~~_3.JPG


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Thanks LaRen616!! I love the last one!! More my style.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

DanielleOttoMom said:


> Thanks LaRen616!! I love the last one!! More my style.


You are welcome, I really like the last one too.

You should really think about getting those alarms for your windows (the ones I posted a couple of pages back) they go off when the windows are touched or opened, they are battery operated, their loud and if the robbers were to cut your actual alarm system those things would still go off.


----------



## ladyfreckles (Nov 10, 2011)

Oh my goodness LaRen616! Those are too great. I'll have to get one of them, or a few, or a dozen. :groovy:


----------



## KentuckyGSDLover (Nov 17, 2011)

Rey would have barked and snarled in her crate upon hearing people outside. Since a burglar really wouldn't know if the dog was in a crate or not, it makes me wonder if this was done by people you know. It's terrible feeling of violation when something like this happens. Your home is your castle and suddenly it no longer feels so secure. I'm sorry this happened to you.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Yesterday I opened my door and didn't say any thing. Otto did bark twice. Circe was barking repeatley... however she was debarked by previous owners (that's another story). She can bark a medium bark. You can hear her from outside but you would think it was an older dog or smaller dog (not vippie). Sound like she barking from far away.... hard to describe over the internet.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear you and your family had to go through this! I can imagine that it would be horrible, and certainly very scary! 

We have ADT security system (they have been excellent), motion sensors in the main part of the house, and double sided bolt locks on all doors leading outside. We plan on getting security cameras as well. It's always been a fear of mine, so I am extremely cautious. 

Although our neighborhood is excellent and very safe... just like someone said earlier on this thread I believe... you can never be too safe since this can happen anywhere to anyone. We have a lot of law enforcement friends and family, and that is something I learned from their experiences. I would definitely look into some sort of security system for your home to save you from this happening again in the future.... or at least make it harder for it to happen again.

Glad your pups were ok!


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

LaRen616 said:


> I really like this one Google Image Result for http://i.ebayimg.com/t/GERMAN-SHEPHERD-DOG-ALUMINUM-SIGN-WARNING-2496HGS2-/02/!BrVi22!B2k~$(KGrHqYH-CgEvDpM-RGrBLzOJRVoI!~~_3.JPG


Haha! I want that one for our house!!


----------



## cowboy17 (Sep 26, 2011)

My house was robbed just last year. I feel your pain.
A few things we did...

Cameras, not alarm system. You can not catch a theif with an alarm, they are merely deterrants, and the police are slow to respond anyway. Camera systems record to the internet (no tapes to steal) and if the resolution is good enough, can be used to prosecute.

German Shepherd sign also a good idea. We now have one.

Just as a though for you, are there any pawn shops in the area? I happened to go to the one near usandfound much of our stuff there. It also had a picture of the guy who pawned it and this help us to prosecute.

Good luck to ya.


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

An audible alarm system is meant to be a deterent not really catch a burglar. Silent alarms are meant to catch them. By the time we get the call on the street unless the crook is deaf,he is long gone. Which is what most folks want. They want as many obstacles in the way that they can get to make the crook look elsewhere for a target.
Knowing one's neighbors is also important. I have arrested burglars out of home before because the next door neighbor knew that whomever was there was NOT the homeowner.


----------



## rainy1023 (Dec 27, 2011)

I didn't have time to read all the post but check the pawn shops for your jewelry. Pawn shops here in pa nj need to give you your items back free if a robber took them and you find them. Also be careful when you replace your items they sometimes come back when you replaced them. Get an alarm if you can if not I would take my dog for bitework. I grew up with a police trained gsd and our puppy will be trained to protect as soon as she is old enough. I have already had to call the radio room they have been breaking into houses in the area and have a cop sent. With my hubby's job sometimes they come after peoples family. We have the castle law here. If you don't own a fire arm think about one and go for classes. Even my 15 year old knows how to use. He loves going to the range or paintball with the swat team. Good thing they were still not in your home when you got home. Think about it they must know your dogs are crated. Can you think of someone that knows that? I am really glad your dogs are o.k.


----------



## Finicky (Jan 11, 2012)

Now days alarms can do everything I have mine hooked up with smoke alarms,waterbug,sensors in case of a flood glass break sensors,heck my house is so wired I can turn on and off lights radio fans whatever I want from anyplace in the world freaks my wife out sometimes,and motion sensors and with the motion sensors the dogs don't set them off and they have free roam of the house just make sure you get your attic hatches with sensors if you have drywall on a porch criminals are getting crafty they are putting ladders up on a porch break threw the drywall cwawl to the hatch and come in that way.Oh get a camera system atleast then you get a pic of them.


----------



## VonKromeHaus (Jun 17, 2009)

That is so scary and horrible. I hate stupid people who steal for a living! This time of year is bad for break-ins in my area. We had a robbery attempt about a month or so ago, if it wasn't for Judge, my grandma may have been seriously injured or worse, he stopped them from getting in the door cause he made so much noise. He has free reign of the house when my old dog isn't inside now. 

So sorry that happened to you. An alarm is well worth the money spent.


----------

